# Tire slipping on rim, how to prevent it?



## Bugeye (May 25, 2004)

My Panaracer Rampage 29's are slipping along the rims (at the bead) on every ride, causing the tube to migrate as well, which then forces the valve stem to develop a severe angle (rather than perpendicular to the rim), which in turn puts pressure on the valve where it meets the tube. 

I have ruined three brand new tubes and a few older ones in the space of 5 months because of this (hole develops at the seal where the valve stem meets the tube). I have Rampages on both Mavic and WTB rims, and they all have the same problem. The tires also fit VERY loosely on both sets of rims. 

I've tried talcum powder in the tires to prevent them from adhering to the tube. I've tried running the tires at high pressure. I've replaced the rim tape. Nothing seems to work. The tires are in good shape, and I like their performance otherwise, so I'm not looking to replace them. Going tubeless is not an option either. 

What I'm looking for is some McGuyver solution....something that makes the tire/rim bead junction tacky or grippy. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Sounds like a bad fit between the tire and rim . . . try a different tire and see if it still happens. If it does with a different tire (different brand, size, etc.) then you know its a problem with the rim, at which point I would contact the rim MFG.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

lemme guess...schraeder tubes?


----------



## Cucucachu (Aug 19, 2003)

I've never actually had this problem but syncros use to make rims with sections of the bead machined to inhibit this.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Glue one side of the bead? Rubber cement?


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Try doing some leg-weakening exercises. 

Less power to the pedals=lower torque on wheels=no more tire slippage.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

Bugeye said:


> Any ideas?


needs more shims


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

leeboh said:


> Glue one side of the bead? Rubber cement?


This is a good solution. Use either tubular (sewup) tire cement or contact cement on one side only and it will stop the slip.


----------



## Bugeye (May 25, 2004)

Thanks guys...

these are presta tubes, not schraeder. 

I think it's less of a rim issue and more of a tire issue...I don't have this problem with other tires on these two sets of rims. 

Love the suggestion re: leg weakening...I've got chicken legs as it is. 

I was thinking rubber cement, too...might give that a try.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

You could use another layer of rim strip to build up the rim bed and allow for a tigher fit. Cloth rim strip, gorilla tape, strapping tape, whatever you want to use.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

GTscoob said:


> You could use another layer of rim strip to build up the rim bed and allow for a tigher fit. Cloth rim strip, gorilla tape, strapping tape, whatever you want to use.


yeah, I like this one. what type of rim strip are you using? The Velox cloth tape is pretty thick and tends to make for tighter tire/rim fitment.


----------



## Mr5150 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bugeye said:


> .
> 
> I think it's less of a rim issue and more of a tire issue...I don't have this problem with other tires on these two sets of rims.
> 
> .


Question answered.


----------



## Bugeye (May 25, 2004)

Mr5150 said:


> Question answered.


Yep, but as per my post the tires are otherwise great and I'd rather not replace them...a buddy of mine also suggested hairspray (given that at one point before lock-on grips it was a great way to prevent grips from slipping on handlebars). I'll try that trick and report back in case it helps others.


----------



## SenorSerioso (Apr 22, 2011)

Stan makes a thick rubber tubeless conversion kit (basically a thick rim strip) that is supposed to push against the tire bead and provide a tighter seal. You might try that.


----------



## Davedelp (3 mo ago)

Just as One can empty all tire pressure out and re-align the valve.....MAX PRESSURE will lock the tube in position and will greatly reduce tire & tube movement. Even my 1000 watt E-bike the rear tire became stable with max 30 PSI Fat Tire pressure ! If U want to reduce pressure for more cushion U must also reduce power going to the rear tire or the valve will get cut. With only 10 PSIs my E-bike cut the valve off and went flat. Now with 30 PSIs it stays straight.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Davedelp said:


> Just as One can empty all tire pressure out and re-align the valve.....MAX PRESSURE will lock the tube in position and will greatly reduce tire & tube movement. Even my 1000 watt E-bike the rear tire became stable with max 30 PSI Fat Tire pressure ! If U want to reduce pressure for more cushion U must also reduce power going to the rear tire or the valve will get cut. With only 10 PSIs my E-bike cut the valve off and went flat. Now with 30 PSIs it stays straight.



Dredge of the year nominee right here.


----------

